# Fursuit ferret furring almost done



## Dokid (Oct 1, 2012)

Well after a long and frustrating 5 hours I've made some decent progress on my suit! Here it is all furred up:

[video=youtube;xKwXcrkO0fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKwXcrkO0fs[/video]


Please leave a critique if you can!


----------



## Earth Rio (Oct 2, 2012)

That's quite an awesome suit! Also, slightly off topic, but the two bottom fangs remind me of my own fursuit head, as I put four fangs in, two top and two bottom (even though it's a stable jaw for me). But nice one! How many times have you made fursuits before?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2012)

Doki, you certainly have a nac for this! I must say I was a bit worried about how the ears would effect a suit (being very short and all) but I was pleasantly surprised at how appealing to the eye it is. I do hope you get the chance to suit up in the near future.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 2, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> That's quite an awesome suit! Also, slightly off topic, but the two bottom fangs remind me of my own fursuit head, as I put four fangs in, two top and two bottom (even though it's a stable jaw for me). But nice one! How many times have you made fursuits before?



This is actually my first one! I've actually have been planning this for over 2 years. (since I'm still not 18 and I rather get my parent's approval on a project this big) Also yeah I'll be dislodging those teeth and re placing them. I do have other teeth made for the top but it ends up looking like a vampire and makes the mouth very busy. Especially since there is only about 3 inches between the end of the bottom jaw and my own mouth.



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Doki, you certainly have a nac for this! I must say I was a bit worried about how the ears would effect a suit (being very short and all) but I was pleasantly surprised at how appealing to the eye it is. I do hope you get the chance to suit up in the near future.



Hopefully my suit will be making it's first appearence at portcon 2013. Also after today I shaved the fur even more  so it's a lot smoother.

Edit: Oh and By the way Rio it's a static jaw. I just somehow ended up accidently making a moving jaw that didn't move very well. So it moves a bit if I talk but I don't plan on doing much talking while in suit.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks lovely! I would have made the bottom jaw a little bigger, if it were me, but may I ask on a slightly unrelated note, what is the song in the video? Haha


----------



## Dokid (Oct 2, 2012)

paroapockinroo said:


> Looks lovely! I would have made the bottom jaw a little bigger, if it were me, but may I ask on a slightly unrelated note, what is the song in the video? Haha



The song was just some random song that I found on youtube haha. When you upload a video on youtube then you have the option of putting in audio that youtube deems okay for any use.


----------



## Earth Rio (Oct 3, 2012)

Dokid said:


> This is actually my first one! I've actually have been planning this for over 2 years. (since I'm still not 18 and I rather get my parent's approval on a project this big) Also yeah I'll be dislodging those teeth and re placing them. I do have other teeth made for the top but it ends up looking like a vampire and makes the mouth very busy. Especially since there is only about 3 inches between the end of the bottom jaw and my own mouth.
> 
> 
> Hopefully my suit will be making it's first appearence at portcon 2013. Also after today I shaved the fur even more  so it's a lot smoother.
> ...



Yeah- great skill with it, especially for your first! Static jaws aren't bad, though I think I mistook yours for a moving jaw, sorry!


----------



## Dokid (Oct 3, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> Yeah- great skill with it, especially for your first! Static jaws aren't bad, though I think I mistook yours for a moving jaw, sorry!



haha no problem. for some reason a lot of people mistook it as a moving jaw.


----------



## She-King (Oct 3, 2012)

Dokid, I have a question. You don't have a seam allowance after you tape for the pattern do you? Or do you cut the fur the EXACT shape of the pattern and since it's longpile fur, you can't see where the fur is different? I messed up on my first mask and you can see every nook and cranny on it and its just...blech! Also, it was short pile, plush fur and I won't buy that again. It's very texture was rather cheap-feeling. Long pile fur and I'll shave it from now on. It stays pretty longer and less matted.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 3, 2012)

She-King said:


> Dokid, I have a question. You don't have a seam allowance after you tape for the pattern do you? Or do you cut the fur the EXACT shape of the pattern and since it's longpile fur, you can't see where the fur is different? I messed up on my first mask and you can see every nook and cranny on it and its just...blech! Also, it was short pile, plush fur and I won't buy that again. It's very texture was rather cheap-feeling. Long pile fur and I'll shave it from now on. It stays pretty longer and less matted.



Umm actually when I made a pattern it..kinda ripped my foam up... So instead I tacked the the fur on then cut it. Although sadly...I didn't do a very good job with sewing some parts and they do need to be re sewn.  

Also It was alllll long pile fur that I trimmed then used a shaver to smoothen it out. Also I swear up and down by Distinctive fabric furs. It's soft, really dense, and just amazing and high quality while also being the more affordable.  

[video=youtube;bUfXm49f2no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUfXm49f2no[/video]

As you can see int he video I smoothnend the fur out.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 3, 2012)

I really wish I knew anything about fursuiting so I could tell you what you're doing wrong. It kills me that I'm not able to troll what I can only describe as a turban made of carpet samples in an informed manner. I mean it looks stupid, I know it looks stupid, but that's not enough for a troll of my calibre.

If anyone has any suggestions on ways to burn OP over his mockery of the animal kingdom then please message me, thanks.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 3, 2012)

It doesn't look like much of a ferret to me, more like some sort of other rodent creature.
The snout needs to be narrowed and a bit longer. it would've also helped if you made the characteristic "mask" the animal usually has on it's face. 




Brazen said:


> I really wish I knew anything about fursuiting so I could tell you what you're doing wrong. It kills me that I'm not able to troll what I can only describe as a turban made of carpet samples in an informed manner. I mean it looks stupid, I know it looks stupid, but that's not enough for a troll of my calibre.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on ways to burn OP over his mockery of the animal kingdom then please message me, thanks.



Dude...you just did....XD


----------



## Dokid (Oct 3, 2012)

Brazen said:


> I really wish I knew anything about fursuiting so I could tell you what you're doing wrong. It kills me that I'm not able to troll what I can only describe as a turban made of carpet samples in an informed manner. I mean it looks stupid, I know it looks stupid, but that's not enough for a troll of my calibre.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on ways to burn OP over his mockery of the animal kingdom then please message me, thanks.



Well way to be negative and critical. I'm just looking for some info on how to improve it. Not for negative feedback with nothing in return.



Ozriel said:


> It doesn't look like much of a ferret to me, more like some sort of other rodent creature.
> The snout needs to be narrowed and a bit longer. it would've also helped if you made the characteristic "mask" the animal usually has on it's face.



Yeah I could do that. When it has the back hood on it the snout does look longer but I have lots of foam left over so changing that wouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

It's ok, Brazen trys to hard to fail.
I ignore all his/her posts cuz he/she is to much of a shite troll for me to waste my time reading.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

By the way, the eyes are a little "dull" might I suggest a more vivid coloring device?


----------



## Dokid (Oct 3, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> By the way, the eyes are a little "dull" might I suggest a more vivid coloring device?



ah yeah although I wasn't sure on how to color them. So I used my school's airbrush machine since the paint would be diffused enough to still let me see. Although I could always try with thin acrylic paint on some extra samples.

Oh and I was wondering. Do any of you have any idea on how those little fans inside fursuit heads work?

Edit: 





d.batty said:


> It's ok, Brazen trys to hard to fail.
> I ignore all his/her posts cuz he/she is to much of a shite troll for me to waste my time reading.



Yeah. I thought he was an okay guy but I guess just being rude for no reason is just what he does.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

Dokid said:


> ah yeah although I wasn't sure on how to color them. So I used my school's airbrush machine since the paint would be diffused enough to still let me see. Although I could always try with thin acrylic paint on some extra samples.



I like that idea...hmm. I've always wondered how the eyes work in those things. I've been a fruit at a store opening before (take it away, Brazen!) and it had these wierd screen eyes that gave me a headache. The eyes are such a selling point too. Good luck, you've come such a long way.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 3, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I like that idea...hmm. I've always wondered how the eyes work in those things. I've been a fruit at a store opening before (take it away, Brazen!) and it had these wierd screen eyes that gave me a headache. The eyes are such a selling point too. Good luck, you've come such a long way.



yep eyes are probably the thing that makes or breaks a suit. But I went with an all mesh method since my range in vision is so great with them. I'm actually proud of how well I can see in it compared to how I would be able to with lets say...the plastic bowl method.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

Most fursuits eyes use screen for the seeing part.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 3, 2012)

Brazen said:


> I really wish I knew anything about fursuiting so I could tell you what you're doing wrong. It kills me that I'm not able to troll what I can only describe as a turban made of carpet samples in an informed manner. I mean it looks stupid, I know it looks stupid, but that's not enough for a troll of my calibre.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on ways to burn OP over his mockery of the animal kingdom then please message me, thanks.



3/10

I know you are better than this. I am dissapoint.


----------



## She-King (Oct 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> It's ok, Brazen trys to hard to fail.
> I ignore all his/her posts cuz he/she is to much of a shite troll for me to waste my time reading.



I agree with your decision. I don't know why people want to rape other people's projects. They're doing the best they can and not everyone has as much artistic sensory when it comes to nailing a specific profile on an animal when you're PHYSICALLY building it in space. It's not the same as drawing on paper. It's stressful, punches you in your ego gonads and having someone kick you until you want to throw up, is not very nice. That's why I didn't post my stuff here for a long while. I work my butt off trying to nail the look I want and make SURE it looks like the right thing and someone that's never MADE a suit comes and tells me what for? Nuh-ugh. You get off your but, save some money and make one and post it and see how many people whine to you for making it look like "Something the cat threw up" It's a first mask, dude! It's not going to be perfect! You only get better the more you make!

Anyways, sorry about that, I'm just so flustered with how FA critiques people that are doing their best or their first! Not yelling at you, just agreeing in a rant, lol!



Dokid said:


> Umm actually when I made a pattern it..kinda ripped my foam up... So instead I tacked the the fur on then cut it. Although sadly...I didn't do a very good job with sewing some parts and they do need to be re sewn.
> 
> Also It was alllll long pile fur that I trimmed then used a shaver to smoothen it out. Also I swear up and down by Distinctive fabric furs. It's soft, really dense, and just amazing and high quality while also being the more affordable.
> 
> ...



Ah, okay, I see. Well, you're learning, so that's all that matters. I made some horrid just ignorant mistakes on my first mask, but next time I'm buying long-pile fur. Not from the fabric store. their short pile is the cheapest stuff I've EVER felt!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 4, 2012)

She-King said:


> Anyways, sorry about that, I'm just so flustered with how FA critiques people that are doing their best or their first! Not yelling at you, just agreeing in a rant, lol!



The reason why we critique people is so that if you plan on making another suit or plan on selling suits on the side that you won't make the same mistake before. Let's be realistic here. You are going to be proud of your work because you had the ability to create something. Once you get out into the world to showcase your work, people are going to look at it and no see the same thing you see. 

It's okay to be proud, and it's another to get pissed off at people offering advice to make it so that yhe same mistakes aren't repeated. It's a learning process.

Brazen's a troll, and he gets his jollies off to butthurt. If you give him what he wants, he'll cum all over you. :V



Dokid said:


> ah yeah although I wasn't sure on how to color them. So I used my school's airbrush machine since the paint would be diffused enough to still let me see. Although I could always try with thin acrylic paint on some extra samples.



Try a yellow or an Orange. Something bright will take away from the fact that you do have a lot of dark colors for the face.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 4, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The reason why we critique people is so that if you plan on making another suit or plan on selling suits on the side that you won't make the same mistake before. Let's be realistic here. You are going to be proud of your work because you had the ability to create something. Once you get out into the world to showcase your work, people are going to look at it and no see the same thing you see.
> 
> It's okay to be proud, *and it's another to get pissed off at people offering advice to make it so that yhe same mistakes aren't repeated. It's a learning process.*



See that's what I can't stand about some people. Honestly I rather have someone tell me to my face that a drawing or anything I do needs to be fixed cause it looks awful. Rather than being showered with compliments because people don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.





> Try a yellow or an Orange. Something bright will take away from the fact that you do have a lot of dark colors for the face.



I could try that. I'll see if I can make some eye shape copies and airbrush them brighter colors.

Also I tried using watered down acrylics. Even though it came out much much brighter it clogged up the mesh and wasn't usable.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 4, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I could try that. I'll see if I can make some eye shape copies and airbrush them brighter colors.
> 
> Also I tried using watered down acrylics. Even though it came out much much brighter it clogged up the mesh and wasn't usable.



Have you tied poking the clogged areas carefully with a needle?


----------



## Brazen (Oct 4, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Have you tied poking the clogged areas carefully with a needle?



While wearing the head, if possible.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 4, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Have you tied poking the clogged areas carefully with a needle?



I have and honestly it just doesn't work very well. The needle simple makes a tiny hole and it's not really suitable for seeing through.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I have and honestly it just doesn't work very well. The needle simple makes a tiny hole and it's not really suitable for seeing through.



Move the needle around?


----------



## Dokid (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;LmcAWOXCotM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmcAWOXCotM[/video]

Well I have the hand paws done now!

Here's the whole thing as a partial. Tail was made by Skahlly.


----------



## Tignatious (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, as a whole, the suit is adorable and cute and I kinda want to pet you.

As a costumer though giving advice/critque, it doesn't read as a ferret. I thought it read as an otter in all three videos, my boyfriend thought it was a badger.  The face isn't very slender like all the ferrets I've known/handled (they're almost like mini fox faces to a degree, imo), and the nose looks too big, hence why I feel it's reading more as an otter or badger. Have you thought about a sculpted nose perhaps?  The nose is personally my biggest issue with the suit, followed by the snout.

For your first suit, I think you're doing an amazing job though. Kudos!


----------



## Caedman (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure If it's the lights or cloudy resin (happens sometimes) but the eyes look dull.  Have you thought about doing a different style of eyes?  Eyes, as someone said, truly makes the character.

Handpaws are very nice.  Any plan for claws?


----------



## Dokid (Oct 15, 2012)

Caedman said:


> Not sure If it's the lights or cloudy resin (happens sometimes) but the eyes look dull.  Have you thought about doing a different style of eyes?  Eyes, as someone said, truly makes the character.
> 
> Handpaws are very nice.  Any plan for claws?



Nope I decided not to put claws since I really want them to be soft.

Also they're actually mesh. What I probably might do is once I'm in the shopping town again (since I live in the middle of nowhere and the nearest town with stores is an hour away) I'll look for some fun foam. I'll outline the mesh with that at least in the white parts.

Or I'll take some acrylic white paint.

I fixed the eyes a little more in this picture though --->  https://www.weasyl.com/submission/8030


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 15, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I fixed the eyes a little more in this picture though --->  https://www.weasyl.com/submission/8030



So much better, Doki!! I love the outfit you chose too.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 15, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> So much better, Doki!! I love the outfit you chose too.



thankfully the ripped hole in the glove doesn't show haha. My friend (who for the entire time was making fun of it) wore it and tore the hand a bit. He ended up loving it so much he kept in on for a half an hour!

But yeah as much as I love that shirt it's too low cut to be suitable for fursuiting.

But thank you guys for all your kind words and the help you gave me!


----------

